# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Cafe Lề đường >  Đất nền biệt thự biển chỉ với 466 triệu/nền 8 phút đến Sân Bay

## nguyendong88pro

*Đất nền biệt thự biển chỉ với 466 triệu/nền 8 phút đến Sân Bay* 

Tọa lạc ngay* bờ biển dài 17km*, một trong nhưng bãi biển đẹp nhất Việt Nam, cảng nước sâu lớn nhất thế giới. Bên cạnh đó, dự án chỉ *cách sân bay quốc tế chỉ 8 phút đi xe*, nằm trên con đường huyết mạch lô giới 100m kết nối  sân bay quốc tế và thành phố biển.

Với quy mô 79 ha, gồm 8 tiểu khu, mỗi tiểu khu mang âm hưởng kiến trúc của một quốc gia phát triển: Pháp, Ý, Mỹ, Nga, Nhật, Hàn Quốc, Tây Ban Nha và Úc. Được xây dựng nhằm phục vụ nhu cầu ở thực của 10,000 người sẽ sinh sống và làm việc tại đây

*Giá bán**chỉ 466 triệu/nền * (Hotline: 0977719171 - 0909566525 Mr Cường)

*Diện tích:* biệt thự song lập: 7×18m, 8x18m biệt thự đơn lập: 12×18m, 14 x25m

*Thanh toán:* 8 đợt trong vòng 12 tháng

*Ưu đãi:* Tặng tour tham quan dự án 2 ngày, khách sạn 4 Sao tại dự án

*Hãy nhấc máy gọi ngay để biết thông tin và nhận vé mời tham quan dự án*
*Hotline:* 0977719171 - 0909566525 (Mr Cường)

----------

